# Biscuit Fishing (we had no peas!)



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

It's been so hot today that I am still warm in just a vest top and shorts. I haven't seen the rats much, I realised they must still be warm so I put them all in the spare cage and put a tub of water in










They were unsure, Mila was the 1st to have a poke, closely watched










But Cinnamon was the first in










Then I decied to stick some treats in as I have no peas lol










Jesse not sure how to get them out lol

Pandora saying hello










Ratty huddle!










Isis










Rudi thinking about it










Misha in










Rudi having a drink










Rudi fell in while walking around the edge










Didn't put her off though!










Rudi and Pandora










Annndd- success- I have finally managed to pick up each of the girlies by hand to put them back in the main cage :thumbup:

Last time I made the mistake of leaving Cinnamon and Saffron (the new additions before my rescues came) last and they did not want to be picked up so I had to put the plastic tube in to carry them over.

To get them in the spare cage I got Rudi and the babies in fine but had to use a towel to catch the rest.

And usually I have to use the tube or the towel on at least 2 to get them back in the big cage.

But I sat with the side door on the spare cage open - and then had to do a quick grab of Misha who made a bid for freedom! - and then one by one they came out and I gave them a wee cuddle and popped them in the cage. Only Cinnamon and 2 of the babies, Jesse and Mila were last and I thought I was going to have to use the towel as Cinnamon does not like to be picked up but she came out by the door and let me carry her over then the babies were easy to pick up in their corner 

Poor Brie has a bit of an ear infection and is going to the vets for antibiotics but apart from that they are all happy. I love my new rescue girlies as much as I love the rest


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

I tried this with a metal hanging dish and peas. My girls aren't interested at all!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks like they had fun


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

What a lovely thing to do for your ratties, I need to get a large cage like that, where I can do the same sort of thing :thumbup:


----------

